# Spirograph



## westport (May 3, 2011)

I am looking at using a Spirograph with miles craft 3D Pantograph to make Spirograph designs in wood. I own and use the spirocraft but this should produce more options faster.

I would post a link to pantogrph but I can't 


I was wondering if anyone else has tried this or anything similar.

Thus far I have made a new guide head for the Pantograph by grinding a bolt down to a point and covering it in plastic, mounted a washer to one of the cogs and the issues I am having is getting the mettle washer and the plastic cog to stick. For the time it did work the problem was getting the router plate level.


----------



## tdog (Nov 30, 2011)

*great idea*



westport said:


> I am looking at using a Spirograph with miles craft 3D Pantograph to make Spirograph designs in wood. I own and use the spirocraft but this should produce more options faster.
> 
> I would post a link to pantogrph but I can't
> 
> ...


We were talking about that just the other day,Maybe the guys @ woodgear could help us out??????


----------

